# My half moon king in ten gallon



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

He's very happy. I have plants coming in the mail, soon it will be heavily planted.


----------



## Witchipoo (Dec 13, 2015)

He's a very big boy! I'll bet he's thrilled with his new home.


----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

Yeah he's huge. I had a 5 gallon and could not find a hood that fit right. I just got the kit, saved the filter for something else (since he had a ten gallon filter on the five gallon anyway) and set it up. The way he's acting is thrilled. He's all over, lol. Fun to watch. Now I have another tank to cycle. Yipee.


----------



## InStitches (May 26, 2014)

spoiled big boy 

I recently had someone tell me 10 gallons is too small for one plakat (by itself). I'm like... umn.... okay ?_?


----------



## jess32247 (Jul 24, 2015)

seeing this makes me want to set up another 10g and dedicate it to a king like your doing. hopefully someday!

i'm interested to see how his tank will look after you plant it!


----------



## chocolateturtle (Dec 31, 2015)

Wow! What color is he? It's hard to tell from the pictures, is there a close-up picture? He's huge!


----------



## Aquastar (Jul 17, 2015)

Nice! 
Does anyone know how Giants are different from Kings? I thought Kings were the same as Giants, but someone told me that Kings could have 5gal minimum and Giants needed 10gal minimum?


----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

He's a pink and blue with yellow in his fins. He would have been ok in a 5 gallon but I just wanted him to have more room and plants.


----------



## chocolateturtle (Dec 31, 2015)

His color is really pretty! I have my king in a 5 gallon, and he's fine and happy, but if people can afford the extra room, 10 gallon is good.


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

Kings are half Giants. They won't grow as big as full Giants do so that's why Giants need bigger. Sydney your boy is so big I'm gonna say 10 gallons is his minimum. He might be a full giant. He's much bigger than my roommate's King, Hagrid. It looks as if he's bigger than my giant Zuri and my roomies other "King" Severus (who matches my Zuri's size)


----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

He does not much like snails. They had to move into another tank. Maybe when I have more plants.


----------



## adelpino4 (Jan 28, 2016)

Wow! Thats a beautiful King!


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

Wow he's huge!


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

The problem with using a 5 gallon for a King is they produce more waste and ammonia. I've used one for quarantine for mine. You could do a 5 gallon but it must be cleaned more often during the week. The 10 gallon reduces you to one one water change a week and they appreciate the room.


----------



## Bettajungle (Feb 3, 2016)

I wish I could get a king or better yet, giant betta. They will definitely be my next betta when my guy passes in a couple years. My boyfriend says no more tanks.


----------

